# Coil master tool



## chamberlane (1/7/15)

Does anyone happen to know which version of the coil master is for sale at "vape shop"?

When I called and asked, the guy kept saying "it has different sizes, it has different sizes".

http://vapeshop.co.za/Coil-master-tool


----------



## skola (1/7/15)

chamberlane said:


> Does anyone happen to know which version of the coil master is for sale at "vape shop"?
> 
> When I called and asked, the guy kept saying "it has different sizes, it has different sizes".
> 
> http://vapeshop.co.za/Coil-master-tool



I think its V2 if i'm not mistaken. V3 is bigger and has two holes to thread wire through so you can coil clockwise or anti clockwise and longer poles.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (1/7/15)

In my opinion, any coil tool is a waste of money. Anyone can make the perfect micro/makro coil and a coil jig can't make spaced coils. I had the opportunity to buy coil jigs a lot of times and never did. Used the money for other things and not sorry.
I can match any coils made by a coil jig by just using my hands and a drill bit. Really a waste of money imo.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## chamberlane (1/7/15)

I hear what you're saying. I also use my hands. Just want to try I guess, I've heard good things. If it simplifies coil making why not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (1/7/15)

Coil master usually comes with 2mm 2.5mm 3m and 3.5m adjustments. Not sure if this is what the guy meant but it's how my one is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (1/7/15)

Try the coil jig from Vape King, comes with a whole lot of sizes and you can make compressed and spaced coils, plus it's cheap as chips for R100.00.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (1/7/15)

A coiler is a very usefull tool, mine makes making perfect coils a breeze.
People like @kelly22 benefits from having one to make coils since his one hand cant wrap coils.


----------



## free3dom (1/7/15)

I use a coil master for making pretty much all my coils. I've done them manually and I'm over it. 

Some of these tools work perfectly (the quality on them varies, depending on manufacturer). You can even use them for spaced coils - you just use two stands of wire and make a para coil, then pull out one of the strands - it yields the most perfectly spaced spaced coil ever

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (2/7/15)

free3dom said:


> I use a coil master for making pretty much all my coils. I've done them manually and I'm over it.
> 
> Some of these tools work perfectly (the quality on them varies, depending on manufacturer). You can even use them for spaced coils - you just use two stands of wire and make a para coil, then pull out one of the strands - it yields the most perfectly spaced spaced coil ever



Don't want to get into an argument with you and I agree that some people do need a coil jig, but I know I can make two perfect spaced coils in the time that you take to make a para coil on the coil jig and have to remove one of them to make a spaced coil.


----------



## kelly22 (2/7/15)

I have a fisable left hand and im using a coil master exclusively to make coils so def not a waste for me its great for beginners and just ppl who are nervous about building ccoils i think the fact that theres alot of coverage about it on youtube is an added bonus


----------



## Zenooph (2/7/15)

I use the coil jib from vape king and it's very handy. I like the fact that it has a 1mm mandrel for making nano coils.


----------



## free3dom (2/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Don't want to get into an argument with you and I agree that some people do need a coil jig, but I know I can make two perfect spaced coils in the time that you take to make a para coil on the coil jig and have to remove one of them to make a spaced coil.



Congrats...I probably CAN do that too, but I CHOOSE not to 

Some people who don't NEED a coiler still choose to use one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/7/15)

free3dom said:


> Congrats...I probably CAN do that too, but I CHOOSE not to
> 
> Some people who don't NEED a coiler still choose to use one



Calm down with the caps bud. No need to shout. Relax, I was just giving an opinion. Each to their own. I think a coil jig is a waste of money and you don't. I'm cool with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (2/7/15)

I love my Kuro Coiler

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keegan (2/7/15)

Reminds me of "discussions" on manual vs automatic for cars, a while back...
One offers speed, other can't beat convenience, and dare I say will become the norm


----------



## free3dom (2/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Calm down with the caps bud. No need to shout. Relax, I was just giving an opinion. Each to their own. I think a coil jig is a waste of money and you don't. I'm cool with that.



ALL CAPS IS SHOUTING.....When you put CAPS on a single word, it's not shouting, it's emphasis (I was too lazy to use bold ). I'm not shouting or arguing, I'm just trying to make my point clear. To each their own


----------



## zadiac (2/7/15)

Sure bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/7/15)

I love my drill bit

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (2/7/15)

free3dom said:


> I use a coil master for making pretty much all my coils. I've done them manually and I'm over it.
> 
> Some of these tools work perfectly (the quality on them varies, depending on manufacturer). You can even use them for spaced coils -* you just use two stands of wire and make a para coil, then pull out one of the strands* - it yields the most perfectly spaced spaced coil ever


I always use this method to make my coils as I prefer spaced coils. If you undo (sort of unscrew) the one coil carefully, you have two identical/matched coils for a dual coil build or a spare coil for the next recoil

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (2/7/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I always use this method to make my coils as I prefer spaced coils. If you undo (sort of unscrew) the one coil carefully, you have two identical/matched coils for a dual coil build or a spare coil for the next recoil



Sweet tip...I'll give that a try, thanks!


----------



## Willyza (2/7/15)

_I support_* skyblue, VapeClub, Vape Cartel, Vapour Mountain, Sir Vape *_etc._

@johan I see u import your juices now....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kelly22 (23/7/15)

The coil master snd the jig are diffrent


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

chamberlane said:


> Does anyone happen to know which version of the coil master is for sale at "vape shop"?
> 
> When I called and asked, the guy kept saying "it has different sizes, it has different sizes".
> 
> http://vapeshop.co.za/Coil-master-tool


The coil master comes w/different interchangeable rods of varying sizes.the kuro does'nt.you can get them on line for a few bucks.They work well but like others have said I just coil them on my own now.However I still use my kuro for parallel coils. What ever works for you is the right way.


----------



## skola (24/7/15)

kev mac said:


> The coil master comes w/different interchangeable rods of varying sizes.the kuro does'nt.you can get them on line for a few bucks.They work well but like others have said I just coil them on my own now.However I still use my kuro for parallel coils. What ever works for you is the right way.


Kuro comes with interchangeable rods of varying sizes aswell.


----------



## Redeemer (24/7/15)

skola said:


> Kuro comes with interchangeable rods of varying sizes aswell.
> View attachment 31971



Yup, thats the one I got, around R299 from Vape King.
http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...performed=Y&q=koiler&dispatch=products.search

Was tricky to get it right in the beginning, but now works like second nature

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (24/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> Yup, thats the one I got, around R299 from Vape King.
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...performed=Y&q=koiler&dispatch=products.search
> 
> Was tricky to get it right in the beginning, but now works like second nature



I have a Kuro as well. I bought a buddy a coiler tool from @Vapeowave. Much cheaper, so much easier to work with. The base is magnetic so the rods attach nice a firmly, the part that you twist to make the coils has the exact diameter of the rod diameter so nothing shifts around.


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

skola said:


> Kuro comes with interchangeable rods of varying sizes aswell.
> View attachment 31971


I must have version 1.It makes sense they copied coil master. They're good tools and work well.


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

skola said:


> I have a Kuro as well. I bought a buddy a coiler tool from @Vapeowave. Much cheaper, so much easier to work with. The base is magnetic so the rods attach nice a firmly, the part that you twist to make the coils has the exact diameter of the rod diameter so nothing shifts around.


There are several instructional videos on YouTube .


----------



## DarkSide (24/7/15)

free3dom said:


> I use a coil master for making pretty much all my coils. I've done them manually and I'm over it.
> 
> Some of these tools work perfectly (the quality on them varies, depending on manufacturer). You can even use them for spaced coils - you just use two stands of wire and make a para coil, then pull out one of the strands - it yields the most perfectly spaced spaced coil ever



Thank You My Master, I too use this


----------

